# Boy or Girl Surprise!



## jtwins (Aug 6, 2012)

We have a beautiful Barred Rock that is about 4 1/2 months old. It's huge, it's comb and waddles are huge, and it's tail feathers are rooster like, but not a dead ringer. We thought it was a hen because we have never heard a peep from it nor has it "attacked" the ladies. Well, while making morning rounds today, I'll be darned if it didn't start crowing.....and "attacking"! 

Anyone know if Barred Rocks are late bloomers? Is this pretty normal? In our experience with our other Roos, we knew when they were just a few weeks old they were boys. As a chick I was certain this was a boy, but when no boy behaviors started happening, I thought I'd lost my touch and was wrong! Turns out, I still got it 
;-)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's the good and the bad news I expect. I think 4 months is about right, but it's individual variation. They just don't read the damn books.


----------

